# Bruce Lee @ 65



## Eric Daniel (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey everyone,
I am a little late but a few days ago bruce would have turned 65 years old. Happy (late) Birthday Bruce.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 30, 2005)

Thread moved to Remembrance 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 30, 2005)

When I read that I found myself wondering what he would have accomplished if he was still here.

.


----------



## Kempogeek (Nov 30, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> When I read that I found myself wondering what he would have accomplished if he was still here.
> 
> .


Agreed. Wonder if there would have been a movie with both Bruce Lee and Jackie Chan. Could have been one heck of a combo in my opinion. After all these years, it's still a big loss. Rest In Peace Sir.


----------



## MartialIntent (Nov 30, 2005)

Doubtless as he travelled his journey his martial concepts would have evolved with him - he would have given us an style that could be practiced into one's middle age and beyond! No longer the preserve of the young!

Bruce Lee - the epitome of martial artistry. Never Bettered.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 30, 2005)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> Doubtless as he travelled his journey his martial concepts would have evolved with him - he would have given us an style that could be practiced into one's middle age and beyond! No longer the preserve of the young!
> Bruce Lee - the epitome of martial artistry. Never Bettered.


I'd go one further to say that it is possible that the entire MA industry would've evolved to some degree due to his influence as he dabbled into a bit of everything that was MA. Doubtless that it would be even more popular than it is now (if that's possible) and MA movies would have probably achieved even higher standards. Lee was both a Martialist and an Actor and his influence on movies with MA in them would've most likely led to an entirely different direction that makes it even hard to even imagine. 
MA philosophy would've been different as well as he was an avid student of philosophy. 
But we know him now as we know him and should be humbled that even today he has not been forgotten and his influence remains constant. 

:asian: We honor you Jun Fan Lee :asian:


----------



## MartialIntent (Nov 30, 2005)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I'd go one further to say that it is possible that the entire MA industry would've evolved to some degree due to his influence as he dabbled into a bit of everything that was MA. Doubtless that it would be even more popular than it is now (if that's possible) and MA movies would have probably achieved even higher standards. Lee was both a Martialist and an Actor and his influence on movies with MA in them would've most likely led to an entirely different direction that makes it even hard to even imagine.


 
Agreed - when you think of it in those terms it's imaginable that contemporary MA movies are doing nothing more than _playing_ at real martial arts. What would a 2005 Bruce Lee-produced movie have been like? Wow, there's a thought [and a thread all to itself!] 

The brightest flames burn quickest...


----------



## Drac (Dec 1, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> When I read that I found myself wondering what he would have accomplished if he was still here.
> 
> .


 
Yes,it staggers the imagination.. Think of his influence on the film industry..Seeing him in a movie/fight scene with Jet Li..


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

I feel he would've moved away from films--not completely, but that once he had some more cash and broader name recognition that he would've gone more toward producing. But, I'm just guessing.


----------



## MartialIntent (Dec 1, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I feel he would've moved away from films--not completely, but that once he had some more cash and broader name recognition that he would've gone more toward producing. But, I'm just guessing.


 
I would agree, we can but guess though it is plausible at least that had he continued on that path, he would have accumulated an enormous wealth of respect, contacts and support within the industry. This, coupled to his undoubted verve and whole-hearted enthusiasm would have placed him ideally at the forefront of production [doubtless with some insight into direction/editing too] I daresay.


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 1, 2005)

imagine, Bruce Lee and Jet Li in a street fight, i would pay millions to see it happen, but unfortunately it cant as Bruce is dead

Bruce Lee (my role model)


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 7, 2005)

. :asian:


----------

